
In a world of ad blockers, we need micropayments - alexandernl
https://medium.com/on-blendle/in-a-world-of-ad-blockers-we-need-micropayments-9ddb2f6793cf
======
Facemelters
YES! We need SOMETHING. It drives me crazy that everyone uses AdBlock and then
has no recognition that this will break the Internet :(

~~~
teaneedz
It won't break the Internet. Users are telling Publishers what is acceptable.
Now it's up to Publishers to change models or serve ads that are not
pervasively tracking us, malvertising us and already breaking the Internet.

